# Inkjet Film Sticking to Screen



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey folks, we got the 4000 running and making beautiful film using the AccuRip software. But we have a new problem. The ink is being pulled off the film by the screen after exposing making the film unusable for a later run. How do we fix this? We are using Chromatech PL emultion by Chromaline. ( I kind-a knew we would have to make some screen room adjustments but did not see this one coming.)
Peace and Grace,
Thomas


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

How long are you waiting after printing the film to tape it to the screen and expose? I have an epson 3000 and if I don't wait 5 or 10 minutes then the film sticks to the screen when I pull it off after burning.


----------



## lcollado (Dec 5, 2007)

the side of the film the printer prints on is coated with some agent that allows the black ink to stick to it. when burning a screen I don't tape the printed side of the film on the screen. or your screens are not fully try or have some humidity on them. just my thoughts.


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Our film dried over night .


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Humid screens were my thought. Our spray-out unit is next to the screen room.
We just tried using a piece of acetate between the screen and the film and we did not have the same problem. We lost at bit of image detail. But that was partly my fault as I forgot to fatten up the targets a bit and partly the image undercut from the spacer sheet. I told the screen guy to try a hair drier on the next screen. Our screen dept. stays about 2 days ahead with the screens so they are as dry as the ambient conditions allow. We may have to try building a screen drying cabinet.


----------



## pixelwhisperer (Jul 23, 2008)

It sounds Like it could be one of two things. Your emulsion is not completely dry when you are exposing your screen. Or you used the old type of clear film that was used with the epson 3000 the new film which is more expensive has a special coating. The old style is still available for people that have the 3000. hope this helps


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, We tried the hair drier. It still stuck. But not as bad. 

We did not realize how delicate the surface of the film is. I just rubbed a hole in the image with my thumb. 
Anyone use a protective spray?


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

The film (print side) is pulling the himidity out of the emulsion and causing it to stick. When you print your film just do a mirror image (printer setting) and put the non printed side of film against screen. This should do the job.


----------



## dwhyle (Jul 1, 2008)

I only have that problem in high humidity conditions, or if my emulsion isn't completely dry. The humidity is finally gone here in NW Indiana and the film are actually staying on the exposer instead of having to be peeled off of the screens.


----------



## forward dc (Nov 16, 2006)

we generally don't have much sticking since we use a de-humidifier in a screen drying cabinet. 

i have heard of printers in high humidity areas who sprinkle their films with baby powder before exposing so that they do not stick.


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Baby Powder. Now there is an interesting short term solution. We will be picking up an over sized de-humidifier for our screen room but till then.... Baby powder....hmmmmm


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The ink can't move unless it's wet. Both the stencil and film have capillaries that attract moisture. The proof is in the sticking - something is still wet. Overnight during a rainstorm will not dry the stencil or film. 

If talcum powder works, that's another symptom of uncontrolled moisture. Will the powder stop UV energy?

Start by measuring the Rh% in the storage rooms. Home Depot US$10 or Radio Shack US$19, etc. for a hygrometer.

Try the forced drying from Epson themselves.

FAQ Inkjet Film for Screen Making Positives


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hygrometer... Got it. Or rather we will get one. We ordered a dehumidifier online. Tried to get one in town but due to the recent flooding they are all sold out. 

Thanks for the heads up on the degassing thing. It was in the FAQ. Didn't know about that. While I am not sure that is going to apply to our film It will improve my photography.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you try and mirror your image....cost $0.00


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

I could mirror it but the Film is 5mils a piece of layout acetate is about half that.

Any one have a recommendations for a dehumidifier. Our screen room is 2632 Cubic feet. It has a 13 ft ceiling. The frigidaire 70 pint gets good reviews but will it do the job for what we need.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

JMD said:


> Did you try and mirror your image....cost $0.00


Alas, if you mirror the image, you will expose through the 5 mil polyester backing film and your image will get choked. If you have multiple lamps, it will choke more.


----------



## tombstone738 (Sep 17, 2008)

My film is spec.ed at 5 mils. I used to work on a magazine doing stripping ( before the computer took over) so I know all about choking and the image migration that can happen exposing e-up e-up. 

We have just one lamp - 5000 W - but it is closer to the exposure surface than I like. So the angle on the outside edges is not to good for e-up exposures. 

Thomas

thomas


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

The dehumidifier is a good start.I work in sometimes humid conditions and its important to have one.Also,if I'am exposing like mad on a humid day,I can still have problems with the glass getting too hot,I have to let it cool down and it dosen't pull my film to shreds.


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi
Had the same problem when I purchased some new film but luckily it is waterproof 

I solved this by letting it dry for an hour the spraying with artists fixative, the stuff you use to fix a charcoal sketch, then leave for half an hour, any air blowing on the film will cut both these times in half, obviousley not warm air if it is more than a one colour print.

Worked perfect 

Hope that helps


----------



## spotcolorsupply1 (Jan 17, 2013)

What brand of film is it ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry, not sure of the brand, I get from China and the branding is in Chinese 
Any waterproof film should work the same though, I useed to use Accuart

Cheers

Ross


----------



## spotcolorsupply1 (Jan 17, 2013)

promonz said:


> Sorry, not sure of the brand, I get from China and the branding is in Chinese
> Any waterproof film should work the same though, I useed to use Accuart
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Some film maker's will skip a coating process. This will make the film a one time use film.


----------

